# General > Pets Corner >  Staffies

## wildcat69

I have been a sfaffy owner for over 10 years and am utterly appauled at how the breed is being portraid in the media now.
They have always been a dog that attracts the undesirable aspect of the population but to see the amount being churned out now makes me want to cry......why do idiots think they can breed bitches with no thought for either her or the long term homes of whatever puppies she has.....i have seen far too many of these loyal little dogs stuck in kennels looking out from behind bars with such a sad unhappy look in their eyes it would melt any heart.....its not their fault that they look the way they do, they didnt ask to be brought into a world where they are abused and baited till their usefulness is over and then they are thrown aside without a second thought......the retail value of a staffy drops to 0 once they hit 6months old unless its a bitch who is then used to churn out puppies or a dog who is put to stud. A staffy is loyal and intelligent and would lay his life down for his owner but like any other puppy that takes hard work and dedication ......unfortunately staffy owners of today are usually youngsters with attitude who want a status symbol but are not willing to do any of the work it takes to give the dog a happy settled home...........

LEAVE this wonderful breed alone please 


IF A STAFFY MUM COULD SPEAK


*A Staffie mum said to her pups, its almost time for you to be sold,
**But not me my darlings, my fate will now change, as for breeding Im now too old.**Ill be dumped very soon, of that Im sure, hopefully at the pound,**Where Ill spend 7 days, waiting for the end, on a cold, damp, hard ground**For Im just a Staffie, and homes are very few**No-one wants a dog like this, a dog like me or you**Ill be just one of 68, that die on that same day**But after a life of suffering, I am no longer afraid**For I will be taken, my suffering will end,**Off to Rainbow Bridge, where my soul might mend**There I will play, and run and leap**And wait for a human that will love me for keeps**There Ill know happiness, no pain or fear,**No abuse or neglect that I have suffered for so long here**But for you my sweet pups, your life will be tough**For youre all Staffies too and theres already more than enough.**You my son, will be bought by a fool,**A status dog youll become because he thinks hell look cool**Youll be trained to bite, attack and maul**To look scary and fearless but youll be just be a tool**Im sorry my boy but thats how your fate is sealed**Until the day that you are seized and killed**My girl youre so pretty, dainty and sweet**But the humans that buy you; will only want to breed**Youre destined to a life, similar to mine**Abuse and neglect and beaten when you whine**They just want your puppies, to sell for a quick dime**Money for suffering, an unscrupulous crime**But u my sweet boy, the smallest of the lot**Your suffering will be the worst, for youll be a bait dog*
*I cant tell u what youll suffer for my heart just will not cope**I just pray with all I have that you never lose hope.**There is a better place out there, they call it Rainbow Bridge**Its there that I will wait for you, with all my love to give"**"We used to be well looked after, they loved the Staffie breed**But now all they are interested in, is fighting, status and greed"

*

JUST A STAFFY CROSS


*Today is just another day - to me they're all the same*
*I have the worst of genes you see, I bear the "Staffy" shame.**The shame is in our numbers, there's thousands with no home.** Thousands just like me you'll find, in kennels all alone.* *My mum was "just a Staffy", my father - well who knows?**Mum, too, became unwanted, as the last puppy goes.**And then begins the process, of money-making deals**A life of "moving on" unfolds, who cares how the Staffy feels?**If you have the cash to hand, the Staffy pup is yours** But that pup is getting bigger now, just look at those big paws.* *You brought me for your image, thought I'd make you look more tough**But you'll find my boisterous nature has already got too much.**If you had thought to train me, with kindness and with praise**You would have had a faithful friend to share your darkest days.**I would lay down my life for you, but you simply cannot see** You make sure you get your money back on what you paid for me.* *And on it goes, until one day, I'm no longer worth a dime**The retail on an adult staff - not worth the waste of time.**So what happens to a Staffy now? Do you really want to know?** Do you care what will become of us, when we leave our final home?* *Have you ever thought to wonder, "Where is that Staffy now?"**The "Staffy" has another name; he's become a "stray" somehow.**Me, I was put into a car and driven far away**The door held open, I jumped out, I thought to run and play.**It was with joy and happy heart I turned to look for you** You drove away with all my trust and a piece of my heart too.* *I wondered round for many days before I was brought here.**Now I wait with heavy heart, trepidation and with fear.**Seven days is all I have you see, seven days for you to claim*
* The little dog that you threw out, for which you have no shame.* *This is my last goodbye now my seven days are up**If only more thought had gone into the future of that pup**As the needle empties to my veins I lay down with one last sigh**I'm sorry I was born a Staffy, because it means that I must die.

*

----------


## spittywillow

you are upset at how staffies are portrayed, understandable, but maybe the 


> youngsters with attitude


 are upset at how they are portrayed? 
staffies are adorable dogs and can have a beautiful nature, but, unfortunately do have a tendancy to be nasty at a much increased rate than a lot of other dogs. how often do you see a dopey labrador in the news for mauling a child? and you can guarantee, some of those who do own labs, or any dog for that matter, not just staffies, aren't very kind people. it's not just staffies who land with problem owners!! any dog can and does!
before you think it, or put me down as biased, i do NOT own a staffie, never have, but NEITHER do i own a lab, my parents do, but my friends had an adorable staff, so i am completely neutral, but, from knowing what staffies can be pushed to, reasonably easily, if treated wrong, i would never own one. but wouldn't think twice about owning a lab, if my circumstances allowed, because of their reputation.
but then, any dog i suppose, if pushed so far, can snap. but unfortunatly for the poor wee staffies, their tolerance doesn't appear to be as much as another, more docile breed of dog.

----------


## crustyroll

Well said..... the majority of problem dogs are 'problem owners' and then the breed gets a bad name.  I have met some wonderful staffy's and have never hesitated in giving them attention. 

As an example, a staffy came running along the street with no owner and came to me with no hesitation.  I took him in the car back to his address on his tag and he was an angel.  Unfortunately the owner didn't seem that bothered that the dog had gotten out!

----------


## mop top

Very true, these poems bring me to tears everytime i read them, sadly though the audience you are appealing to have no consceince they only see a fast buck and are either too ignorant or short sighted to think about what really happens to their pups that they have sold to "really good homes"! 

 It really is time the goverment put some kind of ban on breeding of dogs without a breeders license or passports for dogs were introduced so that there was a paper trail for all dogs owned in the uk, there are far too many dogs shut away in sheds and back rooms being used as puppy factories to boost the benefits, pet dogs should be spayed to prevent unplanned litters and also problems later in life, it would also help greatly with the stray dog situation as many males stray because of the scent of a bitch in heat a few streets away.  Why put a loved family dog at the risk of being hit by a car or attacked by other dogs when he is out on a jolly get rid of the bits and he wont have the desire to run away.

----------


## wildcat69

> you are upset at how staffies are portrayed, understandable, but maybe the  are upset at how they are portrayed? 
> staffies are adorable dogs and can have a beautiful nature, but, unfortunately do have a tendancy to be nasty at a much increased rate than a lot of other dogs. how often do you see a dopey labrador in the news for mauling a child? and you can guarantee, some of those who do own labs, or any dog for that matter, not just staffies, aren't very kind people. it's not just staffies who land with problem owners!! any dog can and does!
> before you think it, or put me down as biased, i do NOT own a staffie, never have, but NEITHER do i own a lab, my parents do, but my friends had an adorable staff, so i am completely neutral, but, from knowing what staffies can be pushed to, reasonably easily, if treated wrong, i would never own one. but wouldn't think twice about owning a lab, if my circumstances allowed, because of their reputation.
> but then, any dog i suppose, if pushed so far, can snap. but unfortunatly for the poor wee staffies, their tolerance doesn't appear to be as much as another, more docile breed of dog.


The staffy has more tolerance than most breeds....you DONT see labradors in the news for mauling children because the youth of today has no interest in a dog that doest look "HARD" in its leather harness and its big powerful jaws......

My point is .....labradors (for example ) are bought as a family pet.......staffies are bought for making a quick buck.

----------


## spittywillow

Each person is entitled to their own opinion. I do not agree that it's just staffies.

----------


## wildcat69

If i was to take it upon myself to champion every breed of dog that was  exploited for money i would never rest......i chose the staffy as i know  the breed and see with my own 2 eyes the amount of puppies "for sale"  and the amount in rescue centres all over the uk.

You only have  to log onto caithness.org to see the staffy breed is formost for  sale......people who see a "smallish" dog for sale and in their  ignorance think they can take one into their home and NOT train it.....i  hear far too many times the age old saying ......"I will let her have a  litter before she gets neutered " ............why !!! 

The staffy is seen as a quick way to make money.....any "breeder" worth their salt would know there are far too many pups and youngsters looking for homes ....

Every "breeder" should be licenced and all puppies born in this country by law should be micro chipped with the breeders details.....THAT act alone would STOP dogs being dumped as people would have to take responsibility.

----------


## Theerah0166

Every rescue center in the country is stuffed full of Staffies this is a fact and the majority will never find a home.  Whilst I personally am not a lover of the breed - or any of the bull breeds for that matter - I accept that there are people who are and are responsible owners.  However many of the "responsible" owners still keep breeding from their beloved Tyson, Bruno, Rocky etc in the belief that their dog is perfect, and well it may be when it is at home and under control, but too many are allowed to stray and breed indescriminately.  Once a pup is sold the breeder has no control over what happens to the pup (regardless of breed) and many end up in the wrong hands.  A blanket ban on dog breeding across the board should be enforced for ALL breeds for a year and anyone caught with a pup prosecuted - minimum fine of £1k - or a jail term of 6 months.  Breeders fined a minimum of £5k.  This would clear the rescues of those genuinely wanting a Staffie, and help find genuine homes for other breeds/older dogs.

----------


## wildcat69

A blanket ban on dog breeding across the board should be enforced for  ALL breeds for a year and anyone caught with a pup prosecuted - minimum  fine of £1k - or a jail term of 6 months.  Breeders fined a minimum of  £5k.

In an ideal world that would work short term BUT this is not an ideal world......every single pup born should be microchipped and registered to the "breeder"...........the cost of microchiping the puppies would deter most just looking for a quick cash injection.

You have to actually see a staffy behind bars to understand all this breed wants is a comfy bed, a decent walk EVERY day and a family to love it.....they are not demanding dogs and are absolutely superb with children......any dog is capable of maiming a child......they are NOT top of the list of dogs that are most prone to aggression......but because they are put into the hands of YOBS with a god complex even one report is splashed across the headlines...........i think you will find the number of staffy attacks is a lot less than other " less aggressive " breeds.......

----------


## Stefan

Have two Staffy crosses, both rescues, both deaf... being a dog trainer I know all too well how many people have problems with Labradors, but that is only because the lab owners will pay somebody to help them with their problems, the Staffy owners often won't. I've probably seen 10 labs before I've seen a Staffy but at the end of the day they can both present with problems due to their owners.
Wouldn't want to miss my Staffy crosses, both wonderful dogs, but the breed will use their teeth a lot more easily than many other breeds. A retriever dog like the lab was bred for being careful with the teeth, the Staffy was bred to use them... in all boils down to the owner in the end and how responsible they are....
I would love to see a ban on dog breeding without a license, breeders having to apply for a license and puppies being chipped with the breeders details will make people think twice if they want that kind of responsibility. 
Too many people use dogs to make quick money. It's irresponsible regardless of the breed.

----------


## therealducati

The two poems bought a tear to my eye, and I consider myself to be a fairly unemotional person. I have never owned a Staffy but love them (especially the way their head falls in half when they yawn!) and have never met a nasty one. This maybe because all the owners were lovely people who cared about their dogs. 

I always think that the attitude to so-called dangerous dogs is a bit unfair and down to the size and power of the dog rather than it's actual intent. For example a Yorky (no offence to Yorky owners, it's just a wee dog to use as an example) could be a complete pyschopath, but, because it is unlikely to kill anyone, it gets away with it. A Rotty, Doberman, Staffy or GSD can lose control for a fraction of a second, often after severe provocation, and be put down immediately. 

BTW with regard to labs being nice dogs, whilst this is undoubtably normally true (and again, I have personally never met a nasty one) does anyone remember the case of the woman in France who was the first full face transplant? Her injuries were caused by a labrador.

Yet another BTW, does anyone know what happened to Lennox, the dog in Ulster who was on death row?

----------


## unicorn

Lennox's appeal has been put off again until September I think it is, very sad for that por dog, he will never be the dog his family loved again, I think the authorities are trying to mess him up so much now to say told you so...
I think all pups should be chipped as a standard rule before leaving a breeder, it would make so much difference if people thought the 50 or so pups they churned out may appear on their doorstep one by one.
As an aside, the worst dogs I ever found for being aggressive while out with my old boxer were actually black labs, I don't know if it was because he was white but he was always on the lead when other dogs were about and I lost count of the times he was attacked, spaniels being a close second. His reply was to pee on them which I never understood but my lord it made the owners mad!! classic really when their dogs were trying to maul him and he was on the lead and theirs were not!

----------


## wildcat69

we could sit and debate which dogs are "dangerous" and which are safe till the proverbial cows come home. For every breed in existance at least one of all breeds has bitten at one point or another.

the point i am trying to make is the amount of staffys being bred soley for money.....IF the general public did not look for the "good deal" then less people would look at that lovely family pet and see pound signs in her eyes.....you get what you pay for in all walks of life so if you pay x amount for a dog which has been chosen from a litter kept in unsanitary conditions and are handed a timid unhealthy puppy then you really do get what you pay for !!! WALK away from anybody who does not offer full aftercare and please do your homework......the staffy is probably the most loyal companion you can have but he needs care and attention or he WILL become unmanagable...( like any other dog )............please do NOT buy a puppy from these people that are back yard breeders and we may then stop the disgusting amount that end up in kennels .......

----------


## scottyjock

Any breed can attack a child, including Labradors:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...e-Harbour.html

However, what we do need to distinsguish between, is, aggression towards people and aggression towards dogs and other animals, they are entirely different conditions. So a dog that attacks a child, may not want to attack other dogs and vice versa.

During my career, before retirement, i have had many animals rushed into my surgery after being attacked by Staffy's. I  do think that Staffys have a predisposition for aggression towards other dogs, i have seen it too many times for it not to be TIC. Some of these Staffs have been owned by so called Sink Estate Youths and some have been owned by very nice, respectable, families. I'm afraid that my findings are that Staffy's are no more likely to attack humans or children than any other breed, however, i do feel they are more likely to attack other dogs than other breeds.

----------


## GetWithTheTimes

> i do feel they are more likely to attack other dogs than other breeds.


i have a staffy cross and know plenty owners of staffies, i dont find them aggressive at all and my dog doesnt show aggression to any dog unless that dog has shown aggression to him for example if another dog starts growling and barking at my dog he will growl and bark back but then i get the dirty looks because my dog is seen as aggressive and out of control when he barks back at a dog but they dont see their dog as aggressive when their dog barks and growls at my dog just because of the breed. i wish people would learn to control their dogs and stop thinking their dog isnt aggressive just because its a lab or a terrier or yorkie. i will admit they obviously can do alot of damage with their jaws but dont see why they should be treated like wild animals because of this, if trained properly they wont be aggressive same with all the annoying yappy horrible little ankle biters which in my opinion have alot more aggression issues than staffies they just cant cause as much damage so you dont hear about terrier attacks on the news you hear about the staffy ones because they have a worse bite, but its not their fault they are the way they are i wouldnt trade my staffie cross for anything staffies are a good breed of dog they just need trained and socialised and walked regular like any other dog

----------


## scottyjock

> i have a staffy cross and know plenty owners of staffies, i dont find them aggressive at all and my dog doesnt show aggression to any dog unless that dog has shown aggression to him for example if another dog starts growling and barking at my dog he will growl and bark back but then i get the dirty looks because my dog is seen as aggressive and out of control when he barks back at a dog but they dont see their dog as aggressive when their dog barks and growls at my dog just because of the breed. i wish people would learn to control their dogs and stop thinking their dog isnt aggressive just because its a lab or a terrier or yorkie. i will admit they obviously can do alot of damage with their jaws but dont see why they should be treated like wild animals because of this, if trained properly they wont be aggressive same with all the annoying yappy horrible little ankle biters which in my opinion have alot more aggression issues than staffies they just cant cause as much damage so you dont hear about terrier attacks on the news you hear about the staffy ones because they have a worse bite, but its not their fault they are the way they are i wouldnt trade my staffie cross for anything staffies are a good breed of dog they just need trained and socialised and walked regular like any other dog


I agree, i don't think ALL Staffy's are aggressive with other dogs, i said i feel that they are more likely to be.
It is, in part how you bring them up, however, genetics also plays a part. 

Like i said earlier, i have known some very experienced dog handlers and some very loving, respectable families own Staffy's that have been dog aggressive, so it can't ALL be how you bring them up, it comes down to breeding, genetics and inhereted traits too.

Good for you for doing well with your dogs.

----------


## GetWithTheTimes

> Like i said earlier, i have known some very experienced dog handlers and some very loving, respectable families own Staffy's that have been dog aggressive, so it can't ALL be how you bring them up, it comes down to breeding, genetics and inhereted traits too.
> 
> Good for you for doing well with your dogs.


yes like collies always try to round things up

unfortunately these muscle breeds are used in dogfighting and as weapons by irresponsible owners and in turn making them seem more vicious as they are tagged fighting dogs, i just think its sad how dogs like the staffy and pitbull get all the bad rap when there are plenty other dogs used for fighting that just dont look as fierce so people think they are cute rather than nasty like the japanese fighting dog the akita or the tosa which are just as capable of mauling people but they dont look as vicious and wouldnt get the same negative response about them as the staffy or pitbulls do

----------


## scottyjock

Exactly, the Tosa and Pitbull etc are now banned, however, there are a few others that need looking at closely, including the Akita. Maybe because the gene pool is relatively small in the newer breeds to these shores that some of these dog aggressive traits are coming through in a more alarming manner.

People who own Staffy's, like yourself, are fully aware of the reputation and therefore should be working twice as hard to restore the dogs rep IMO. As you say, your dogs are fine with other dogs, however, you know your breed, you know the pitfalls, whereas some others do not. So to my mind, it would do your breed a huge amount of good if owners like you, walked passed little yappy dogs, heads up ignoring them, not, as has been mentioned in this thread, pulling your dog back to stop it from retaliating.


It is a fact of life that little dogs can be yappy and sometimes very 'terrierlike', so i'm afraid it is up to you owners to set the record straight. You also need to determine when a small dog is actually being aggressive and when it is trying to sound aggressive but is just trying to scare the bigger dog away because it is frightened. Most breeds of dog will know the difference, but their owners do not.

Owning trophy dogs has always gone in cycles, when i started in practice it was the GSD, then the Dobermann, then the Rotty, then the Pitt, now the staff/akita/amstaff/American Bulldog/Canecorse etc etc, so what is said at the start of this thread is not news and if you went to any animal shelter in the 70's/80's/90's they were full of Greyhounds, lurchers and GSD's, now they are full of staffy's.

You sound like a person who knows his breed and his breeds history very well, however, i have just seen too many staffy's attack other dogs for no reason, no questions asked when they have never been mistreated, or been near a fighting pit for it to be only bad ownership.

----------


## GetWithTheTimes

> You sound like a person who knows his breed and his breeds history very well, however, i have just seen too many staffy's attack other dogs for no reason, no questions asked when they have never been mistreated, or been near a fighting pit for it to be only bad ownership.


yes i agree its in their genes to use their teeth but in general they are nice dogs, i am moving to the country soon and will be looking for a second dog, got my eyes on a blue or black thai ridgeback but the only breeders i can find are in holland, france and in germany for some reason, high maintenance dog i know and it can jump a good 6ft or so but such a lovely breed practically unchanged for hundreds of years they were used as hunting dogs, costly tho 1500 euros and thats not including flights and transporting the dog so will be a while before i saved enough lol

----------


## scottyjock

> yes i agree its in their genes to use their teeth but in general they are nice dogs,


With people, usually great little dogs :Smile: 

Well i never, a Thai Ridgeback?

Never saw any of those in practice, although, as in all Ridgebacks you need to be aware of the Dermoid Sinus and imperforate anus (can i say anus on here? :Wink: )

Loving, loyal dogs with their families, some can be a little spooky with strangers, but i am sure you know all that.

----------


## GetWithTheTimes

> Well i never, a Thai Ridgeback?




blue thai ridgeback picture

----------


## scottyjock

> blue thai ridgeback picture


I would like to know a bit more about them, other than the tiny bit i know.
Do they naturally have pointy ears, or are they cropped?

----------


## wildcat69

not to mean to deter from the conversation about that beautiful dog you are looking to buy from but my original point was yes a staffy is a powerful dog and there are more and more attacking people and other dogs because of BAD BREEDING and also the fact they are put into the wrong hands............if you were to give a YOB a yorkie or any other dog it too would become agressive but unfortunately the staff is the dog of choice.

if people would NOT buy from these back yard breeders then they would stop making money and move onto something else.
I am the very proud owner of a staffy and a (wolf type ) dog both of which have been socialised since an early age, both know thir place in my pack and both have been brought up with children and other pets.....for the 1st year ( in larger breeds its up to 2 years) a dog is very very hard work and you only get out what you put in.....the staffy is now a breed that is synonymous with the council estate, unemployed lager drinking yob......IF the public didnt buy from them (thinking they were getting a good deal ) thenthey would not breed.

it really does break my heart tosee the amount in this small town alone and i hear of litter upon litter being bred for various reasons.....and believe me if i thought i could stop it i would.....

----------


## nicnak

Well here we go again!
Yes staffies use their teeth, doesnt every dog breed?
I do however agree that unfortunately that they are being overbred and for the wrong reasons. I have two wonderful staffs Mum and daughter, yes I bred a litter but spent two years finding the right dog to sire a litter for my beautiful adorable girl, and I was extremely fussy who the pups went to and one is now in the show ring and the others have wonderful longterm homes, where the owners had experience of staffies.  
Now as for the breed, no they are not openly aggressive but make no mistake if they are pushed far enough by another dog they will stick up for themselves! Like I said I have two beautiful and well trained staffy girls but I also have a collie, now the collie who looks like a chocolate box dog, I wouldnt trust her as far as I could throw her with children, she had been brought up with children and adults but just doesnt like little people! or the postman for that matter! She is extremely dominant and possessive and from time to time she has been known to attack my wonderful elder staffie for no apparant reason. Normally my staffie will back off but from time to time she will take enough and stick up for herself! yes the collie comes off worse but they seem to have an understanding now.
I would like to say to people dont buy pups from an unregistered litter and I always tell people who say "Oh I would love a staffie" that staffies are like deliquent children for the first 18 months and are a long hard road but the most loyal and adorable dogs if you can get through that.
Right thats my rant over !

----------


## mrsC2011

It's no just Staffies that can be dangerous if trained wrongly yorkies jack russels rotties in fact any dog can be if in the wrong hands but as was said b4 u wouldnt see a young thug who wants to look hard go about with a yorkie or a jack Russell every dog comes under the dangerous dog act but it's up to the breeder to thurghly check that the person buy the pup has the knowledge about the breed or at least the training that the breed require to be well socialised and a gd dog citezine

----------


## northener

I've spent much of my life around dogs of one description or another and have only ever been bitten by one aggressive dog - and that was a golden retriever.

It got out of the house I was walking past and took a chunk out of my leg. Breed means nothing when it comes to attacks on humans.

----------


## starfish

i know of 2 staffies that a pulled about by a 3 year old when they had enough they go to their bed the child know that they want a rest and leaves them alone . its not the dog or breed its how they are trained owners are to blame in most cases

----------


## suzywonton123

i have brought both my children up with staffys,with no problems,i had more problems with a lhaso apso who bite my son for no reason,and when i walk my staffys people always look at you,like you should not have them out,but it is always the other dogs that react first,and its also ok for other dog owners to have their dogs of leads and come running up to my dogs,but if i let my staffys of their leads they are first to say something,leave these loyal,loving,nanny dogs alone.
              seen as this is about staffys i have 3 beautiful boy pups for sale thanks.

----------


## starfish

totally agree with suzywonton just because a few mindless drug numb idiots have given this breed a bad name by using them as a trademark they are now frown upon  its not the dogs fault but the morons that train them to be like it. my lurcher is more likely to bite than the 2 staffies i know

----------


## Tilter

Wildcat, thank you for bringing the plight of staffies to the fore again.  Their situation is heartbreaking, pounds are full of them, and good-natured family dogs who happen to be staffies are PTS at a phenomenal rate every day.  It's a national disgrace.  The web is full of sites pleading for help on their behalf.  Here's one:  http://forum.rescuehelpersunite.co.uk/index.php and that's not even a rescue per se - it's a forum for people trying to get dogs out of pounds and into rescue before their 7 days have run.  No prizes for guessing the breed of dog in the Urgent Poundies in the Rescue Backup section.

The rescue centre I volunteer at takes staffies from our area.  We don't usually take them on from outwith the area as we get enough home-grown staffies and they are often so slow to rehome.  We've had one poor lad for almost 18 months now and unfortunately he takes up a kennel space which could have been used to rehome 50 westies or yorkies or whatever in that space of time.  However, I know there's a home out there for him somewhere as he's a good lad.  There was a time I thought I couldn't do staffies but I've changed - I've even learned to tolerate their singing !!!

I JUST WISH PEOPLE WOULD STOP BREEDING STAFFIES!!!!!

----------


## suzywonton123

if people stop breeding staffies the breed will die out,its some of the people who get them,cute when pups,not so cute when they chew anything they get there paws on lol,i have 3 staffy pups at the moment,that will only be going to loving homes,PEOPLE NEED TO STOP XBREEDING THESE BEAUTIFUL DOGS.

----------


## Sarah

> if people stop breeding staffies the breed will die out,its some of the people who get them,cute when pups,not so cute when they chew anything they get there paws on lol,i have 3 staffy pups at the moment,that will only be going to loving homes,PEOPLE NEED TO STOP XBREEDING THESE BEAUTIFUL DOGS.


The breed will not die out for probably around 13 years or so, possibly longer. I really don't think there is any need to be breeding them at all. What do your puppy contracts state about if they no longer want the dog? What about the terms and conditions of spaying and neutering the pups? Are they microchipped?

----------


## Tilter

A really reputable breeder (and this goes for any breed of dog) will always take one of their dogs back if the new owner cannot keep it for any reason.  Judging by the state of rescues, reputable breeders are few and far between.

----------


## suzywonton123

all buyers of my pups have been told that should they no longer want dog,it will be returned to me,but all people that get a pup have staffy experience and love the staffy,not one of my pups have been given a home locally,and no they are not microchipped as they are only 4 weeks on tuesday much to young.

----------


## Sarah

> all buyers of my pups have been told that should they no longer want dog,it will be returned to me,but all people that get a pup have staffy experience and love the staffy,not one of my pups have been given a home locally,and no they are not microchipped as they are only 4 weeks on tuesday much to young.


I mean will they be microchipped before they leave at 8 weeks?

----------


## suzywonton123

no they will not be microchipped at 8 weeks the new owners will chip them with there details,and the vet does not chip a pup at 8 weeks,my daughter had to wait to her pup was 14 weeks to have her chipped.

----------


## caithgal

The vet will chip at 8 weeks regardless of breed.

----------


## mop top

I recently picked up a wee dog as a stray who had a chip implanted once establishing who the registered keeper was I assumed it would be easy to reunite the dog with its owner. Not the case the owner had done a moonlight flit and left no forwarding address! My point is if people want to dump dogs they will find a way chip or not :: 

I would agree with what others on this thread are saying the country is currently over run with staffies and if the people who claim to care about the breed really did then they would stop breeding intentionally and give all the poor dogs in rescue the chance to find a home. Every 8 pups born and sold are costing some of the dogs in rescue the chance of a new home, sadly many of these are put to sleep when homes cannot be found. So breeders of staffies and true staffie lovers without pound signs in their eyes! should surely realise the plight of their favoured breed and have the common decency to not bring any more pups into the world.

----------


## carasmam

> The vet will chip at 8 weeks regardless of breed.


Not in Caithness, we were advised to wait until 12 weeks. (large breed too, so not a teeny tiny puppy)

----------


## Tilter

> all buyers of my pups have been told that should they no longer want dog,it will be returned to me,but all people that get a pup have staffy experience and love the staffy,


Then you're one in a million Suzy W.  I hope you didn't think I was being critical of you (don't even know you).  But at the rescue end of things people do tend to get quite a jaundiced view.

Something to consider though is that those lovely sweet puppies of yours are more likely than just about any other breed to end up on death row in a pound.  You do your best but no one can control what will happen to every pup unfortunately. 

BTW have both parents of your pups had all the necessary health tests done?  My knowledge on this is non-existent - think it's HGA and hereditary cataracts?   Maybe HD?  (Not sure if staffies are prone to HD.)  But I know it all costs a fortune.

----------


## caithgal

> Not in Caithness, we were advised to wait until 12 weeks. (large breed too, so not a teeny tiny puppy)


I apologise then as it is definately done here in Orkney

----------


## caithgal

The health tests required for Staffies are -   all dogs are tested or born genetically clear of L2hga and HC and all eye screened for phpv, ppsc, and litters screened at approx 6 weeks of age.

L2 Hga is a disorder of the nervous system seen in Staffordshire Bull Terriers, it usually occurs between the age of 6 months to a year but can occur later. Symptoms of the condition include; epileptic fits, wobbly gait, stiffness as a result of exercise and altered behaviour.

What causes the disease -L2Hga is caused by a mutated gene, probably arising from a single dog, but has been inherited and passed on genetically like any other gene throughout the breed.

How can we eliminate L2Hga - In order for the disorder to be affected in a dog, they must inherit two copies of the mutated gene, one from each parent. The Animal Health Trust (AHT) have identified this gene and can test your dog by a blood sample to see if it is either;

AFFECTED- inherited L2Hga gene from both parents and will be develop L2Hga and be affected by the illness.

CARRIER- inherited L2Hga gene from 1 parent will not develop L2Hga but will pass carrier gene onto 50% of its offspring.

CLEAR- inherited 2 normal copies of gene and will not become affected by L2Hga or pass L2Hga onto any of its offspring.

To eliminate the disorder all dogs should be tested making sure not to put carrier dogs to other carrier dogs as approx. 50% of litter will be affected and 50% will be carriers. Carrier dogs can be put to clear dogs and approx. 25% of the litter will be carriers, therefore the whole litter should be tested to see which pups are clear and which are carriers.

The test costs around £70 but if testing for both conditions it costs £115 (please note the prices may differ)

The mode of inheritance of PHPV is not so clear, but it is known that it is a congenital condition (present at birth) and that it is not progressive. This means that if a puppy is born with PHPV it can be detected by ophthalmic screening from 6 weeks of age and if it is affected, whatever the condition of the problem at that stage it will not change throughout the dogs life.

Either of the above conditions can be operated on, but it is a serious operation and can be traumatic and very expensive. It is not always covered by insurance due to the hereditary nature.

Even though the genetic test is now available for Hereditary Cataracts it is still important to screen for PHPV.

PPSC – POSTERIOR POLAR SUBCAPSULAR CATARACT.

This type of cataracts is found in other breeds, particularly the Labrador and Golden Retriever.
It usually remains as a small, punctuate cataract and doesn’t usually lead to sight problems in these two breeds. It has been placed on schedule 3 of the BVA/KC/ISDS Eye Scheme because a number of Staffords that have been through the Scheme have been found to have this type of cataract. This type of cataract cannot be detected through litter screening. The mode of inheritance is unknown and has a variable age of onset. BREEDING STOCK SHOULD BE TESTED ANNUALLY TO DETERMINE THAT THE DOG IS CERTIFIED CLEAR AT THE TIME OF MATING. 


Hope this helps - I copied and pasted it so any capital letters are not shouting by me lol x

----------


## wildcat69

> if people stop breeding staffies the breed will die out,its some of the people who get them,cute when pups,not so cute when they chew anything they get there paws on lol,i have 3 staffy pups at the moment,that will only be going to loving homes,PEOPLE NEED TO STOP XBREEDING THESE BEAUTIFUL DOGS.


Are your puppies vet checked, hip scored, vaccinated and micro chipped BEFORE you sell them to their forever homes ?
Do you offer FULL aftercare and are responsible for each puppy should a problem arise with its owner ??

If not then im sorry but you shouldnt be breeding !!!!

----------


## suzywonton123

when did this forum start being about my dogs,i thought it was about people who loved staffies?,i have had staffies in my family for 20 years,my pups are big healthy pups who are looked after and only given to good homes.so lets get back to what this forum is about STAFFIES.

----------


## Stefan

> all buyers of my pups have been told that should they no longer want dog,it will be returned to me,but all people that get a pup have staffy experience and love the staffy,not one of my pups have been given a home locally,and no they are not microchipped as they are only 4 weeks on tuesday much to young.


I am at a loss here. You breed but don't home them locally? Does that not tell you something ???
Every single pup you sell will kill another staffy waiting for a home after being dumped... I couldn't sleep at night if I was breeding dogs.... I would have nightmares.... What are you going to do if you don't find homes for your three pups ? Keep them all ?

Xbreeding or pure breds, who cares, there are too many dogs and not enough responsible owners. Breeding shouldn't be an option for any responsible breeder for a fair number of years until the number of dogs killed due to not having a home is 0. Killing dogs to produce more is irresponsible, no matter what breed or crossbreed. In this day and age breeding dogs should be highly limited. I really hope people will need a license for breeding soon.... 

On the other hand what are we going to make dog food from if we stop having to kill dogs....oh, I am being sarcastic now. Better go bed.

----------


## Stefan

> when did this forum start being about my dogs.


When you threw the fact that you have puppies for sale into a heated discussion about breeding... self inflicted...sorry.

----------


## Stefan

> no they will not be microchipped at 8 weeks the new owners will chip them with there details,and the vet does not chip a pup at 8 weeks,my daughter had to wait to her pup was 14 weeks to have her chipped.


As a responsible breeder any puppy you breed should be chipped with YOUR details, not the new owners. When the dog runs off and you get a phone call from the dog warden you can then tell them who the owner of the dog is. If the owner has moved somewhere else without updating their address with you, dumped the dog on purpose or had an accident etc etc the dog can the be brought back to you. You are then responsible for the dog until you can either find the owner or rehome the dog with another owner. THAT is being a responsible breeder....
People are often embarrassed if they can't look after their dog any more or they don't give a toss. And if you don't home your pups locally do you really think that people will travel all the way back to Caithness to give the dog back? Local rehoming centre is easier and cheaper... and they won't know who you are and how to find you.

Surely if you explain to the vet that you need the pups chipped earlier they will do it. It's not a high risk procedure.

----------


## caithgal

> when did this forum start being about my dogs,i thought it was about people who loved staffies?,i have had staffies in my family for 20 years,my pups are big healthy pups who are looked after and only given to good homes.so lets get back to what this forum is about STAFFIES.


Will you  be carrying out all the tests as described above?

----------


## wildcat69

> when did this forum start being about my dogs,i thought it was about people who loved staffies?,i have had staffies in my family for 20 years,my pups are big healthy pups who are looked after and only given to good homes.so lets get back to what this forum is about STAFFIES.


This thread was started to highlight the plight of this wonderful breed and the amount that end up on "DEATH ROW"......you saw fit to use it as a means to sell your puppies..........this thread is NOT about finding homes for puppies its FOR stopping it

----------


## Sarah

Basically no, she is not a responsible breeder. A responsible breeder would be proud to announce the results of the health tests. They also would have had homes for the puppies before being born.

This kind of breeder is the reason why there are so many in rescue dying whilst waiting for a home.

----------


## Theerah0166

Most "private" breeders (Not saying all) are little better than back-yard puppy farmers under a different name.  It all boils down to hard cash at the end of the day with limited interest in the welfare of pups or what becomes of them in 6 months or a years time.

----------


## suzywonton123

have to say there is a lot of staffy experts in this forum,do any of you own a staffy,i mean pure bred staffy?,not many pure bred in this town,that is why my pups are sold else where,so they are not crossed with whatever,the owners of my pups all have staffy experience,and all pups will be returned to me if any problems,this forum is about staffies,but as usual,you decide to be idiots to someone who loves this breed of dog.

----------


## carasmam

Is that not your 3 pups on the Facebook Caithness ads page then?  I was about to compliment you on how nice looking they were if it was, but if you dont sell them up here it wont be - sorry for the assumption.

It is heartening to know that the new owners can return them to you in the future if their circumstances change though  :Smile: 
.

----------


## caithgal

> have to say there is a lot of staffy experts in this forum,do any of you own a staffy,i mean pure bred staffy?,not many pure bred in this town,that is why my pups are sold else where,so they are not crossed with whatever,the owners of my pups all have staffy experience,and all pups will be returned to me if any problems,this forum is about staffies,but as usual,you decide to be idiots to someone who loves this breed of dog.


I dont profess to be an expert but those are the standard tests which i presume you will not be doing due to your lack of response.   I would not buy a pedigree dog that hadnt been tested by at least one of those tests and more fool your buyers if they do.  

Noone is debating your love of the breed as your comments reflect that however if you are breeding then why are you not doing the breed standard testing?

----------


## wildcat69

> have to say there is a lot of staffy experts in this forum,do any of you own a staffy,i mean pure bred staffy?,not many pure bred in this town,that is why my pups are sold else where,so they are not crossed with whatever,the owners of my pups all have staffy experience,and all pups will be returned to me if any problems,this forum is about staffies,but as usual,you decide to be idiots to someone who loves this breed of dog.


This discussion is not about the bloodlines of staffys, its not about how well you look after your puppies and its not about the aftercare ( or lack of ) when it comes for you to SELL your pups..........its about the plight of the staffy in society today and people  who DONT think long term.........i was out for a while yesterday with my dogs and in 2 hours......2 HOURS i saw 8 staffys ( all various ages ) and not ONE was with what i would call a responsible owner.........ALL backyard breeding should be outlawed....there is no need for it when there are enough registered breeders of ALL dogs. 

nobody is doubting your love of the breed suzywonton but answer this .....WHY are you breeding ? nobody can stop cruelty to dogs ( or any animal) and no breeder will ever be 100% positive their puppies will be looked after for the lifetime of the dog BUT why make it harder for the breed by flooding the market with puppies when there is no need for it. 

The staffy has become a disposable commodity.....

----------


## wildcat69

> I dont profess to be an expert but those are the standard tests which i presume you will not be doing due to your lack of response.   I would not buy a pedigree dog that hadnt been tested by at least one of those tests and more fool your buyers if they do.  
> 
> Noone is debating your love of the breed as your comments reflect that however if you are breeding then why are you not doing the breed standard testing?


I forgot to mention i own a staffy who was born in Staffordshire and came from a breeder who had been doing it for 35 years, he came with a 10 generation pedigree and both dam and sire were health tested......his "bloodlines" are pure and *temperament*  exeptional.........he was CASTRATED at 7 months as i am NOT a breeder. i did not want to make money from him.

----------


## caithgal

I was actualy speaking to suzy.  i have seen your threads before and knew you had a staffy.  I just feel that if you do breed then you should do the tests and her lack of response implies that she isnt..... but that may be wrong as its not been clarified

----------


## suzywonton123

to the person above who thinks she is a vet,my pups have been checked by the vet and wormed twice,and now only 1 pup to find a loving home,and stefan that is my pups on caithness ads,caithness is a big place,and does not mean just wick,do they have schools in the sticks.

----------


## caithgal

> to the person above who thinks she is a vet,my pups have been checked by the vet and wormed twice,and now only 1 pup to find a loving home,and stefan that is my pups on caithness ads,caithness is a big place,and does not mean just wick,do they have schools in the sticks.


You dont need to be a vet nor have the qualifications of one to know that health testing should ALWAYS be done.  Your an irresponsible breeder and your love of staffies is nil as you wont even test for the basic requirements for the pups.  No vet no matter how qualified can tell you the health of the pups by a check over.  The tests need to be done.  Shame on you

Those poor pups and poor new owners -  who knows what their lives will become with you not giving the puppies the best start you can

----------


## wildcat69

> have to say there is a lot of staffy experts in this forum,do any of you own a staffy,i mean pure bred staffy?,not many pure bred in this town,that is why my pups are sold else where,so they are not crossed with whatever,the owners of my pups all have staffy experience,and all pups will be returned to me if any problems,this forum is about staffies,but as usual,you decide to be idiots to someone who loves this breed of dog.


Your not really getting the point of this discussion are you !!! *you* are one of the reasons there are staffies behind bars and awaiting *"euthanaised*".....you may be a wonderful breeder who cares and nurtures her puppies till they leave for their forever home BUT that does not mean you can use a discussion which is AGAINST random breeding to advertise and attract potential owners......if this forum even makes ONE person think twice before breeding from their family pet.........if it stops one litter from being born then it has done its job.......i do think you need to visit a rescue centre and look into the eyes of a staffy from behind bars suzy !!! LOOK at the confusion and pain in their eyes......that dog COULD quite easily be one of your puppies, can you live with yourself knowing the puppies you are responsible for could possibly ( in this climate of *indiscriminate* breeding highly plausable ) end up there ??? are you qualified enough to breed to maintain the positive traits in this breed ?

----------


## Stefan

Even if none of her pups ever end up behind bars, it is her pups who replace older staffies that have become a problem. Throw the old one out, get a puppy in, after all they can be had for a few quid from private puppy producers everywhere..... shame on anybody who reproduces their dogs without being registered !!! No matter how much these people advertise their love for the breed, they simply do it for the money and don't care about what happens to the pour souls on death row...

----------


## caithgal

Got a pm today from suzy telling me to back off from her thread or she will report me.  Anyone else get this lol

----------


## Sarah

> Got a pm today from suzy telling me to back off from her thread or she will report me.  Anyone else get this lol


Nope! Guess she doesn't like people who know what they are talking about.

----------


## Stefan

Oh, she better not.....

----------


## Tumbledown

The first staffie I had was a staffie/collie cross who was being dragged round a market at 4 weeks old - after the intial 18 - 24 months when he was a total delinquent he turned out to be one of the most faithful brilliant dogs I have ever owned.   He died at the age of 10 of an autoimmune disease 3 years ago and is still missed.   I have 4 dogs one of which is a rescued staffie from kWK9 and she is turning out to be a lovely dog as well.   Staffies as other dogs are hard work but she will be worth it and will never leave this home until her time is up.   All my dogs are always dogs for life and I have certainly had a few in my lifetime.   I look on the websites at the poor staffie's needing homes and it breaks my heart that they are dying whilst more are being bred.   The old ones just look so unhappy to be dumped and the young ones have just had no life.   I just wish I could help more dogs but I certainly won't be breeding any puppies and in fact all my dogs are neutered.   I have only every had one litter of Lhasa Apso pups - we kept one, I gave two to my mum and dad, one to my sister and sold one to a very good friend and when my mum and dad passed away both dogs came back to live with me.   The dogs were all wanted before they were bred.   When my dogs pass on (which I am dreading) the only place I will be going is to the rescue sites to give another dog or dogs a home.

----------


## Stefan

Nice one tumbledown. We need more people like you !

----------


## Leanne

I think there is some confusion between vet checked and vet tested. A vet check offers no long term guarantee as to hereditary conditions that responsible breeders are trying to eliminate. Testing is the only way to go - but it is expensive and back yard breeders just don't put the money where their mouth is. A pup should always be chipped to the breeder too - not to the new owner. Any responsible breeder would do this - who is to say that the owner is going to fork out to get the chip done? Once the a responsible owner would fill in the necessary paperwork to get the ownership changed - an irresponsible on wouldn't, but a good breeder would accept responsibility for the pup should something happen.

----------


## caithgal

> I think there is some confusion between vet checked and vet tested. A vet check offers no long term guarantee as to hereditary conditions that responsible breeders are trying to eliminate. Testing is the only way to go - but it is expensive and back yard breeders just don't put the money where their mouth is. A pup should always be chipped to the breeder too - not to the new owner. Any responsible breeder would do this - who is to say that the owner is going to fork out to get the chip done? Once the a responsible owner would fill in the necessary paperwork to get the ownership changed - an irresponsible on wouldn't, but a good breeder would accept responsibility for the pup should something happen.


Definately a huge difference in testing but i fear all falling on deaf ears

----------


## carasmam

Hope some staffy breeders are watching Undercover Boss...

----------


## Tilter

I have to say I'm with Caithgal and wildcat all the way on this issue.

Sorry if I'm going off topic here, but I seem to remember that a couple of years or so ago there was a move afoot to stop people being able to advertise puppies on the Org, and I thought advertising pups had actually been banned.  People got round it of course by starting a thread saying "oh I've just had a lovely litter of such-and-such puppies and here are their photos . . . "  Am I totally wrong on this or did it just not get anywhere?

----------


## Sarah

> Hope some staffy breeders are watching Undercover Boss...


Very eye opening, wasn't it?

----------


## Stefan

I think it's fair to say that there will always be people who do not actually care about dogs but prefer to care about the money they can make with them. If we were talking about cars - fair enough. But living creatures?

----------


## Tumbledown

What is Undercover Boss?

----------


## mop top

Well just to let people know that this is actually happening on our doorstep and not just in cities, there are currently 2 staffies in council pound who have not been claimed.  Once their 7 days are up they will be signed over to KWK9 who will be looking for new homes for them.  One was picked up last Friday and the second one picked up on Tuesday as i have said previously there are no feral dogs in Caithness (that i know of) so someone let these dogs out and didnt care enough to claim them back when they didnt return home.  Its happening here on our very own doorstep

----------


## carasmam

> What is Undercover Boss?


A programme on C4.  This week it was the ceo of The Blue Cross who went back to basics and worked alongside the people on the frontline to see where she could improve things.  It might be repeated or available online to watch.
The Blue Cross turn away 9 out of 10 staffy's as they know they will clog up the kennels and never be rehomed as the "market" for want of a better word, is saturated with these poor dogs.

----------


## Stefan

Just been on the SSPCA web site, SHOCKING numbers !!!!
Here is a list of their dogs looking for a new home as it stands today:
Staffordshire Bull Terrier (45) Cross Breed (21) German Shepherd (7) Border Collie (6) Labrador (6) Lurcher (5) Rottweiler (4) Jack Russell Terrier (3) Mastiff (3) Greyhound (2) Terrier (2) Akita (1) Alaskan Malamute (1) Boxer (1) Collie (1) Setter (1) Shar Pei (1) Weimaraner (1)

----------


## Stefan

Didn't mean to have it all linked up but can't seem to take the links off.
To spell it out, that's 
45 Staffies
and 
21 Cross Breeds
and 
45 Pure Breeds and Crosses

in other words roughly 40% of the dogs looking for homes on the SSPCA page are Staffies.
How can anyone even say they are a reputable Staffordshire Bullterrier Breeder ???

In my eyes that isn't possible. 
Wake up guys, anyone who breeds Staffies should pay the SSPCA a visit ! And only god knows
how many Staffies are destroyed every week...

If there is one thing that this country doesn't need for a while it's Staffy pups.

----------


## Stefan

To round this off I just looked at the RSPCA web page. They don't list all their dogs on one page, so I looked for "Dogs in Derby". SHOCKING :-(
The first 10 dogs that appear are ALL Staffies apart from one Greyhound cross.
Enough said...

----------


## mop top

Well look on the animals for sale section there is another stunning one off! litter of 8 been bred!  I really should stop looking as it makes my blood boil, do people believe their pups are different and that stuff going on does not apply to them?  8 x £250 is a nice little earner though!

----------


## caithgal

I think everyone knows how i feel on this subject.  so wont comment anymore.  Its so sad

----------


## Leanne

> Well look on the animals for sale section there is another stunning one off! litter of 8 been bred!  I really should stop looking as it makes my blood boil, do people believe their pups are different and that stuff going on does not apply to them?  8 x £250 is a nice little earner though!


A nice little earner for the tax man too if it gets declared...

It makes my blood boil too! The same with lurchers - another that fills the kennels (and are hard to rehome)

----------


## bullielove

> Well look on the animals for sale section there is another stunning one off! litter of 8 been bred! I really should stop looking as it makes my blood boil, do people believe their pups are different and that stuff going on does not apply to them? 8 x £250 is a nice little earner though!


  blood boil is an understatement Mop top.. even more so when the sellers go on about how much they love the breed.  yes love it so much that they are quite happy to bring in another litter of unregistered staffies knowing fine well that those 8 pups mean the death of 8 of the 60 something staffies that get put to sleep in the UK every day.  Shame on you stupid breeders - money grabbing and heartless springs to mind.  Hope you are proud of yourselves.. Will you reclaim the pups that end up back in the hands of KWK9... (if they are lucky)?

----------


## wildcat69

it has just been brought to my attention today that there are 3 staffy bitches in pub and all put to the same stud......so very shortly there will be yet another influx of druggy idiots with ticking timebombs on a lead.......i WOULD remove a staff from a bad owner without the blink of an eye ( i have already done it ) but where do you draw the line ?? all dogs should be registered and then there may be a way of controlling at least where the puppies go ? or if they are misused then fines should be issued........a lovely pipe dream though ....

----------


## Crackeday

> it has just been brought to my attention today that there are 3 staffy bitches in pub and all put to the same stud......so very shortly there will be yet another influx of druggy idiots with ticking timebombs on a lead.......i WOULD remove a staff from a bad owner without the blink of an eye ( i have already done it ) but where do you draw the line ?? all dogs should be registered and then there may be a way of controlling at least where the puppies go ? or if they are misused then fines should be issued........a lovely pipe dream though ....


Thats a bit harsh, you are stigmatising staffy ownership with druggies. Thats not fair on the dogs or responsible staffy owners. Do you stigmatise all owners with the type of dogs they have?
Its opinions like yours that give the breed a bad name.
I really wish people would move on and "pick" on another breed for a change.
I am sure there are other breeds that have irresponsible owners NOT just staffies but then again that doesnt sell papers does it!!!!

I am sure there are bad breeders and owners regardless of what breed there are but you dont see much on here about Jack Russel or collie overbreeding (for example) but you see plenty of pups for sale on here, many of which are crosses,are they irresponsible too?
Will the "org" have a go at them as well?

----------


## Stefan

> Thats a bit harsh, you are stigmatising staffy ownership with druggies. Thats not fair on the dogs or responsible staffy owners.


How many druggies do you know with yorkshire terriers, collies or labradors ? 
Unfortunately for the breed they are often picked by irresponsible dog owners :-(
Nobody said that Staffies can't be owned by responsible owners.

----------


## Tilter

Crackeday, I've met many lovely staffies and staffie owners.  But from a rescue point of view, Jack Russells are easy to rehome (as are all small dogs), collies are fairly easy to rehome, but staffies take ages to rehome.  This is because far too many are bred and end up on death row in pounds, which was the OP's point in starting this thread.

----------


## pig whisperer

German Shepherds, Dobies & Rotties all seem to have gone thru the over breeding, dumping in rescue centres & a bad press now its the turn of the Staff, no doubt another breed will be the target of irrisponsible people, telling themselves its because they love the breed so much they must let  their bitch have a litter.  Breeders should be licenced & have all their puppies micro-chipped with their details.

----------


## caithgal

I just watched Undercover Boss it was shocking but not surprising.  Does anyone know what their revised procedure is on staffies now?

----------


## wildcat69

http://epetitions.scottish.parliamen...PetitionID=458

NOW tell me its not a nationwide problem with this specific breed that HAS to be addressed.........

----------


## mop top

At long last something is being done to address this problem.  I have signed hope everyone else does as well. If enough people do then hopefully the goverment will do something to sort this out.

----------


## caithgal

> At long last something is being done to address this problem.  I have signed hope everyone else does as well. If enough people do then hopefully the goverment will do something to sort this out.


Signed.  I hope something can be done

----------


## Sarah

> http://epetitions.scottish.parliamen...PetitionID=458
> 
> NOW tell me its not a nationwide problem with this specific breed that HAS to be addressed.........


Signing and sharing, thanks for bringing this up.

----------


## Carole

Signed and shared the epetition on FB.  

Was astonished to read that over 40% of the intake at Battersea are staffie and staffie crosses.  No other breed has been so disproportionately represented in the history of the dogs home (which opened in 1860).

So, Crackeday, I don't think that there is any unfairness in the amount of publicity being given to this particular breed - or, more accurately, the idiots who breed them indiscriminately.

----------


## Tilter

Signed and crossposted.  Thanks.

----------


## calderj

*I wrote a Higher report on this Breed of dog. This report is to raise awareness of the positive aspects of this breed.*


Introduction

This report is going to look into the Staffordshire bull terrier dog breed. 
This report is to raise awareness of the positive aspects of this breed, and will cover a variety of aspects. This report will be completed on the 18th of December 2009. Information to complete this report was gained from personal knowledge, pictures, a variety of web sites and various books on Staffordshire bull terriers.


Findings


History

Before the nineteenth century all kinds of terriers were bred and used for fighting in England and America. Dog fights with bears, bulls, and other animals were arranged to entertain for both royalty and commoners. An animal was brought forward in the market and was set upon by the dogs. Theses fights called Blood sports were officially eliminated in 1835 as Britain introduced The Animal Welfare Law.
However the owners of the terriers then found it easier and cheaper to organize dog fights so then turned to training their dogs against each other. The dogs were put into a pit whilst handled by their owners, the last dogs still fighting or still alive was classed as the winner. The terriers were bred to be as trustworthy with humans as they were aggressive toward other dogs. This sport was often used to test the quality and strength of their dog and for a way to make money (gambling).


Appearance

The Staffordshire bull terrier is a muscular medium sized dog with a strong athletic ability. It has a broad head, thick neck, deep chest, floppy ears, and powerfully strong jaws. It has a short coat normally colored white, black, brindle, and tan.


Temperament

Due to its breeding, the modern dog is known for its character of courage, high intelligence, and tenacity. Also because of its affection for its friends (and children in particular), its off-duty quietness and trustworthy stability, make it a foremost all-purpose dog. It has been said that "No breed is more loving with its family. The Staffordshire bull terrier appeared in the top 10 breeds most suitable for families and especially children in a report researched and published by Southampton University in 1996. 


 A Family Dog

Because of his close relationship with humans the Stafford does not make a good guard dog and is not suited to being left for long periods without outside stimulation. However, beware: his friendliness to humans in general also makes him an easy target for any dog napper. There are frequent reports of Staffords being stolen from homes, gardens and cars, so great care should be taken not to leave the Stafford unattended in public.


Press on Bad Behavior

Since the UK Dangerous Dogs Act made it illegal to own breeds such as the pit bull terrier, the press have reported many cases of attacks by Staffordshire Bull Terriers or dogs described as a 'Staffordshire bull terrier cross' on children, adults and family pets.The RSPCA fears that breeders are re-naming pit bulls as Staffordshire bull terriers to avoid prosecution.



Advantages and Disadvantages

The Staffordshire bull terrier has been bred as a companion dog for many years. It is therefore a friendly loving dog and is oriented towards humans. They are very sociable and not at all shy. It will happily introduce themselves to visitors. The terrier is a fun, sporty dog, who really enjoys going for walks or running along side their owner, and it possesses great stamina when trained. One of the disadvantages is that it is a bad guard dog, if someone is looking for a guard dog to protect the house and hearth; the individual needs to look at another breed. Most Staffordshire bull terriers dislike water and a very important point to bear in mind is that a Stafford will never miss a fight. It will not fight on its own accord, but should the Stafford get involved in a fight, there can quite easily be some serious casualties.


Reproduction

If someone is planning to breed the Staffordshire bull terrier be aware that the whole affair can turn into a financial disaster, because under the law a breeder is liable for the quality of his puppies.  It is also advisable to ensure that both animals have full papers.


Buying a Staffordshire bull terrier

When choosing a Stafford, it is advisable to buy a pedigree dog with papers. The question also arises as where to buy the dog; from a private person, reliable breeder, or from an animal shelter? If someone wants a puppy choose a playful, energetic housemate that finds it easy to adapt to its new environment. If someone is looking for things a bit quieter, then a older dog is essential. 


     Parasites

All dogs are vulnerable to various sorts of parasites. Parasites are little creatures that live at the expense of another animal. They feed on blood, skin and other body substances. There are three main parasites that live on animals such as:

FleasTicksWorms


Health Problems

The Staffordshire bull terrier is a very healthy dog breed; however there are some health disorders such as:

Anal Gland diseaseCoronaRabiesCanine DistemperKennel CoughParvo VirusWeils Disease




Conclusion

From the information giving, the Staffordshire bull terrier is a muscular medium sized dog with a strong athletic ability. The Staffordshire appeared in the top 10 breeds most suitable for families and especially children, due to its high friendliness to humans and for its character of courage, high intelligence, and tenacity.
However since the UK Dangerous Dogs Act made it illegal to own breeds such as the pit bull terrier. The RSPCA fears that breeders are re-naming pit bulls as Staffordshire bull terriers to avoid prosecution due to many cases of attacks on children, adults and family pets.
The Staffordshire bull terrier has been bred as a companion dog for many years. They are very sociable and not at all shy and therefore a friendly loving dog. However if someone is planning to breed the Staffordshire bull terrier be aware that the whole affair can turn into a financial disaster because by law a breeder is liable for the quality of his puppies.

References: 

http://calmodogtraining.com/Stafford...l_Terrier.html
http://www.staffordwelfare.com/information.php
http://www.staffybullterriers.com/breedinfo.html
The Staffordshire Bull Terrier (About Pets)

----------

